# Besoin d'un explication sur un "Warning" de xCode



## frankladen (1 Novembre 2010)

```
Check dependencies

[WARN]warning: no rule to process file '$(PROJECT_DIR)/main.cpp' of type sourcecode.cpp for architecture x86_64
```


Je reçois cette avertissement lorsque je compile mon code....

Je suspecte cette avertissement d'être la cause d'une multitude de bug dans mon programme...

Quelqu'un sait-t-il de quoi ce warning est question ?


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2010)

Non, c'est une erreur dans ton makefile.


----------

